# Grand Legacy Club



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a new club that is located in my area. I am NOT reccomending them, as I really know nothing about them, but they are taking a slightly different approach than other DC's.

www.grandlegacyclub.com

They offer private jet service (based in Boca Raton airport), private helicopters, Bentlys, homes, boats, condos, etc....it seems a natural for the Boca Raton community.

This is so new that I am not sure they have any members yet, thus I have no idea who is paying for this now?


----------

